
A game running in your browser's address bar - xvirk
http://glench.com/hash
======
ORioN63
And my history is now full.

~~~
miander
And it appears that there is no way to select all entries matching a search
for deletion in Chrome's history. Deleting all browser history from the last
hour solves it though! Thanks for the warning...

~~~
lione
I highly recommend Better History.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obciceimmggglbmelaidpjlmodcebijb?hl=en)

It has quite a few features, and it groups visits by site untill you expand
it. I easily deleted it all in one button click.

------
Sealy
Love the innovative thinking. Do you think there could realistically be any
useful use-cases for this though?

I really wouldn't be able to think of any off the top of my head...

~~~
ademarre
It demonstrates that you can use the address bar for animation. I imagine
there might be a scenario where you'd want to try this for a progress bar or
some other kind of status indicator.

~~~
userbinator
_I imagine there might be a scenario where you 'd want to try this for a
progress bar or some other kind of status indicator._

That used to be what the status bar was for, until scripts started modifying
it to hide link destinations (onclick= etc.) so that ability was disabled for
"security reasons". Now the status bar is gone completely from most browsers
by default, but onclick= can still be used to obfuscate link destinations.

Also, status bar scrollers were rather common on the "old web"; they won't be
missed, and I hope address bar scrollers don't start being the next "cool
thing". It's a fun demo-effect, just not something I'd like to see all the
time.

------
sprkyco
The simplicity of this is amazing. On top of that even if somebody figured
this out I didn't expect the assortment of animations offered up in the first
show off. Would have been impressed with just the shark, but the table flip
made it really cool.

------
mts_
Along with all the Flappy Bird clones, somebody made something Flappy Braille:
[http://flappybraille.ndre.gr/](http://flappybraille.ndre.gr/)

------
TeMPOraL
Since there are no negative comments yet, let me be the first - I like it, but
hell it really can hang up the browser...

~~~
curiously
froze my browser too.

~~~
Glench
It seems to work better in firefox than chrome for me.

~~~
droidist2
True, almost every site does for me.

------
dfkf
To author, please use "location.replace" instead of "location.hash". -avid
pewpew player.

~~~
Glench
Done! Thanks for the tip.

------
bsdpython
Fun stuff though I would call them animations not games

~~~
canjobear
Check out "pewpew"

~~~
bsdpython
Hah I missed that one - fantastic creativity!

------
therealidiot
Pretty cool, if you ask me.

------
bananaoomarang
Hah, these are neat!

------
czardoz
I love this :-D

------
BatFastard
Very clever, I just need a score on pewpew....

------
nittr
cool..hw does it work?

~~~
SifJar
The code is all there to look at, just right click > view source for most
desktop browsers.

But in brief, it's a fairly simple case of using JS to set
"window.location.hash" to whatever value necessary. If you want to test this
out, you can open your browser's JS console (on any website), and simply type
something like this:

    
    
      window.location.hash="test"
    

and it'll update the URL displayed in your navigation bar.

Then it's just a case of using some JS code to generate the text to place in
the navigation bar. It's quite a neat idea, but it's also pretty simple.

------
devniel
fantastic

